# ICD10 Simplified?



## camilleb (Aug 18, 2015)

I am curious out there to know how offices around the country are going to make the transition easier for the selection of ICD10-CM codes for their providers?  Creating a superbill is NOT an option for specialty services, particularly Neuro and Ortho.  I'm thinking- investing in some sort of Coding iPhone ap for my Docs.  Anyone care to share their thoughts or the processes that you will implement?  Most appreciated!


----------



## Cheezum51 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Apps may not be the best answer*

I was in an ophthalmology/optometry office a couple of weeks ago helping them learn some of the specifics on ICD-10. Part of what we did was to go through several cases to select the proper ICD-10 codes.
The vendor for the office's EMR system had also recently provided them with an app to help them select the proper ICD-10 code, so one of the doctors used that as we went through the coding.
What we found was that, for approximately 50% of the codes needed, the app didn't provide a code that was at the proper level of specificity. Therefore, they still had to use the ICD-10-CM code book to get the proper initial code plus all of the "code also" and "use additional code" info.

Tom Cheezum, O.D. (Just took my CPC certification exam last week)


----------



## camilleb (Aug 18, 2015)

I am running into that issue as well with our current EMR software. I am getting a little discouraged that I cannot think of any "shortcuts" that will simply this process.  I have decided to create a few quick reference cards (8x10) for our top 25 diagnosis codes.  It will require the physicians to reference the .pdf file before selecting their codes. The only problem is- that this will slow down the coding selection process tremendously.  Any other thoughts out there? Better aps available that reference the ICD10 Coding guidelines as well?
I know that once the physicians get the hang of it, this will not be an issue by this time next year. Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 19, 2015)

camilleb said:


> I am running into that issue as well with our current EMR software. I am getting a little discouraged that I cannot think of any "shortcuts" that will simply this process.  I have decided to create a few quick reference cards (8x10) for our top 25 diagnosis codes.  It will require the physicians to reference the .pdf file before selecting their codes. The only problem is- that this will slow down the coding selection process tremendously.  Any other thoughts out there? Better aps available that reference the ICD10 Coding guidelines as well?
> I know that once the physicians get the hang of it, this will not be an issue by this time next year. Thanks!



One of my PA's came across an app that I really like. It's by Supercoder.com, which I feel is a trustworthy source. It has really good search functions, and has the includes and excludes notes as well. The icon is a blue background with a white lightning bolt. My ONLY complaint about it, is the free version, which should allow 5 searches a day, doesn't always work--it'll tell me I've reached my limit even if I haven't used it for a couple days. I have not subscribed yet, but plan on doing so soon, and I am pushing all of my providers to get it also. The few that have looked at it so far seem to really like it.

https://www.supercoder.com/icd10-app


HTH!


----------



## shruthi (Aug 19, 2015)

camilleb said:


> I am curious out there to know how offices around the country are going to make the transition easier for the selection of ICD10-CM codes for their providers?  Creating a superbill is NOT an option for specialty services, particularly Neuro and Ortho.  I'm thinking- investing in some sort of Coding iPhone ap for my Docs.  Anyone care to share their thoughts or the processes that you will implement?  Most appreciated!



Hello,
Converting ICD-9 superbill to ICD-10 is really cumbersome process. But am glad to share that i have done this process to one of my client which had many specialities. Below are the steps in brief we need to that i made use of
1. First need to have current/existing superbill from doctors office.
2. Need to ask for top utilization codes
3. Select top 50 ICD-9 codes.
4. Convert ICD-9 codes to ICD-10 using software which gives cross walk codes of both GEM and extended coded.
4. If required categorize the codes as per organ system or arrange alphabetically.
5. Cut short the description.
6. Later this need to be formatted and converted to PDF.

If required i can share sample ICD-10 superbill if you provide your mail ID.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------



## Rachel780 (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love a copy of the ICD-10 superbill.

rachel780@msn.com

Thank You

Rachel Townsend CPC-A


----------



## mgzendejas (Aug 25, 2015)

*Superbill Backup*

We have to create a superbill for instances when computers are down.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 25, 2015)

Why not just use a code book?  The superbill does not need codes on it. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Sep 3, 2015)

I would also like a copy of the ICD 10 code superbill.

Thanks

tdbear612@yahoo.com


----------

